# Wie finde ich das Dialer-Programm?



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe seit vorgestern einen "unbestellten" Auslandsdialer (0044...). Da ich DSL habe, fürchte ich nicht die Kosten, aber er überschreibt mir dauernd meine Einwahlparameter (Nutzerkennung, Passwort, auch Telefonnummern bei alten, stillgelegten Verbindungen). Das nervt.

Habe Windows XP. Weiteres Symptom: Mein altes, noch eingebautes Modem klickt ab und zu von selber. Habe aber schon seit längerem ISDN, und die Verbindung zum DSL läuft auch über diesen Stecker.

Nun die Frage: Wie finde ich das Dialerprogramm, um es zu löschen/deinstallieren? Diese Dateien sind ja nicht gerade "selbst-identifizierend" benannt. "Search and Destroy" z.B. findet keine Probleme auf meinem Rechner. Die Windows Systemsteuerung findet unter "Software" natürlich auch nichts.

1000 Dank für Hilfe


----------



## News (27 Januar 2006)

Sofern das Antivirenprogramm deines Vertrauens auch nichts findet, versuch's doch mal mit Windows-Bordmitteln:
Start -> Ausführen -> msconfig
Dann bei "Systemstart" nach verdächtigen Einträgen schauen;
bzw. auch unter "Dienste", aber da wird's schon etwas unübersichtlich.

Vielleicht hast du auch noch ein von der sog. "Systemwiederherstellung" automatisch angelegtes System-Backup, das vor dem Auftauchen des Dialers entstanden ist. Dann stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, das Ding (oder zumindest dessen Startfunktionen) durch Einspielen der alten Systemdateien loszuwerden.


----------



## stieglitz (27 Januar 2006)

Oder probiers mal hier:
http://www.hijackthis.de/


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2006)

Alphabet schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe seit vorgestern einen "unbestellten" Auslandsdialer (0044...).


Welche Nummer genau wählt er denn?
www.icstis.org.uk gibt evtl. AQuskunft über den Nummerninhaber...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2006)

*Danke*

Hallo Leute,

danke für die Tips, habe mir alles runtergezogen "fürs nächste Mal" (hoffentlich nicht). 
Am vorgestrigen Abend hatte Spybot doch einige Dateien gefunden zum "Korrigieren" und das Thema ist jetzt erledigt.
Leider hatte ich Verlauf, Papierkorb, und mittlerweile die Nummern gelöscht, ohne alles zu notieren - genau wie man es nicht machen soll (schäm).
Danke nochmal


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2006)

Du weisst also nicht mehr, welche Nummer gewählt wurde? Habe großes Interesse an der Nummer, da ich einen ganz guten Draht nach UK habe... (ich tippe mal auf 0044871...) Schau doch bitte noch einmal nach, vielen Dank..


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

Hallo Aka-Aka,

ich wurde Opfer von 0044871... und würde gerne wissen, welche Kosten nun auf mich zukommen, oder wie ich sie noch abwenden kann.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich wurde Opfer von 0044871... und würde gerne wissen, welche Kosten nun auf mich zukommen, oder wie ich sie noch abwenden kann


Kommt darauf an, wie lange Du online warst. Die Nummer ist nach *Großbritannien mit Zuschlag*. Die Minute kostet durchschnittlich 1-5 Cent (kommt auf den Anbieter an). Was allerdings der Zuschlag bedeutet, weiß ich nicht. Wenn die Rechnung den Posten überhaupt aufweist, dann einfach der Berechnung unter Hinweis auf ein illegales Dialerprogramm widersprechen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2006)

> Wenn die Rechnung den Posten überhaupt aufweist, dann einfach der Berechnung unter Hinweis auf ein illegales Dialerprogramm widersprechen.


Wenn jemand so 'ne Nummer hat, bitte unbedingt posten. 


0871-Dialer sind in UK seit etwa einem Jahr ein Thema. 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/02/23/rogue_dialler_scam/

Die Nummerngasse (meines Wissens 10 pence Kosten/min) wird (noch) nicht von der britischen Regulierungsbehörde kontrolliert. Im Moment gibt es mehrere sehr engagierte Leute in UK, die mit allen Rohren auf einige der Anbieter schiessen. Großes Kino... 

Welche Nummer war es GENAU??? Gib die Nummer mal hier ein
www.icstis.org.uk ("look up a phone number") und poste komplett, was dabei rauskommt. Noch lieber wäre mir, die exakte Nummer selbst zu erfahren. Schade, dass Alphabet keine Nummer mehr wusste. 

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Anbieter mal wieder aus Lanzarote ist (und aus Tortola zu sein vorgibt). 
Stellt vielleicht der nette deutsch-antillische Telko seine Vorwahl nicht mehr für Südseeinseln zur Verfügung??? :holy:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2006)

In UK traten offenbar Abrechnungen über 0871-Nummern auf, bei denen gleichzeitig "reverse-billed-SMS" geschickt wurden. Jede Minute eine...
Dies wurde mit Wirkung vom 3.2.06 verboten, wie mir gerade noch einmal bestätigt wurde
http://www.icstis.org.uk/pdfs_news/Notice0871.pdf

Zu den 0871-Diallern muss ich die Tage noch einmal nachfragen. Man hat in London längst erkannt, dass die Nummern missbraucht werden, aber ich weiß nicht, was der momentane Stand ist, also ob es schon eine Vorgehensweise gibt bei Verstössen.

vgl. "OFCOM-Konsultationen"
http://www.ofcom.org.uk/media/news/2005/09/nr_20050928
Bis zum 6.12.2005 konnte man dazu Stellung nehmen



> These measures aim to give consumers improved confidence in services using 0870/1 or 0844/5 numbers. Ofcom believes that the new proposals will prevent inappropriate use of these numbers and deliver clarity for consumers without disrupting important existing services such as dial-up internet access.


In Bezug auf die 0871 plante die OFCOM, die 0871-Nummern der Kontrolle der ICSTIS zu unterwerfen. Ob das schon beschlossen ist, weiss ich nicht.

Hier ein Thread aus einem UK-Forum über einen offenbar massiven Fall von (bösartigen?) Diallern über 0871
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t19571.html?


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

Der Dialer, den ich mir am 14.03.06 zugezogen hat wählt folgende Nummer: 00448710905893
Sämtliche bestehenden DFÜ-Verbindungen wurden von diesem Dialer mit der Auslandsnummer überschrieben.
ICSTIS hatte dazu nur folgendes zu sagen:


> This is what we know about the number you entered (08710905893).
> 
> ICSTIS does not regulate this type of number. However we can tell you the following.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2006)

*Melde Dich bitte hier an, ich hätte gerne mehr Infos zu dem Fall*

Ich habe mal in UK angefragt, obwo man mehr erfahren kann. Irgendwelche weiteren Infos über den Dialer oder irgendwas? Geänderte Startseite, gefundene Schadprogramme?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2006)

Ich fand das hier:
http://www.ukphoneinfo.com/cgi-bin-Phones/nng?GNG=08710905893&Submit=Submit


> 08710 905893
> Internet Services metered access up to and including 10ppm for BT customers
> Section: The Special Services Range (Convention B8)
> Operator: Telecom One Ltd


 
Frage hier, wer hinter der Nummer steckt:
http://www.pnc-telecom.com/contact.php

Diese Firma hat Anfang 2006 die "T1" gekauft, deren früherer "director" ein Däne war, der im Dezember in Hamburg in einem Fall verurteilt wurde, der in Deutschland großes Aufsehen erregt hat. Der hat zwar die Firma schon vor Jahren verlassen, aber das letzte Mal, dass die Firma unangenehm auffiel, ist noch nicht so lange her...

In Englisch:  Sky TV exposes sms spammers

(Ein sky news-Reporter trat bei D*C*, einem GF der T1, als potentieller Kunde auf. Er (DC) war damit einverstanden, zwei Million spam-SMS für £50.000 auszusenden und sorgte sich nicht um die Gesetze. Als sky-news zu ihm "sagten, was wir tun, ist effektiv illegal", antwortete er: "es ist nicht illegal, es dehnt nur das Gesetz")

Der Fall interessiert mich ausserordentlich und ich wäre an weiteren Infos sehr interessiert! Vielen Dank!

(Lustigerweise schieben sich die Behörden in UK etwas die Verantwortung hin und her... Die "Regulierungsbehörde" ICSTIS sagt, sie seien für 0871 nicht zuständig, wenn man sich an OFCOM [Ministerium] wendet, wird man im Online-Formular wieder an die ICSTIS zurück verwiesen... deren englisches Beschwerdeformular ist hier:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/how_to_complain/complaintform.asp )


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2006)

Telecom One, Inhaber der UK-0871, wurde übrigens (heute veröffentlicht) in einer anderen Sache zur Zahlung einer Geldstrafe verurteilt. Ausserdem ist die Firma Partner ihres früheren Director (gewesen), der in Hamburg auf Bewährung verurteilt wurde.


----------

